# tank stocking



## kellogs (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I have a 190 gallon tank and I am thinking to stock the following cichlids. What do you think?

Aulonacara
- German Red / Ruby Red x 3
- Baenschi x 3
- Eureka Red x 3
- Dragonblood x 3
- Chilumba x 3
- Hansbaenschi x 3
- Lwanda x 3
- Mamelela x 3
- Maylandi x 3
- Blue Neon x 3
- Usisya x 3
- Maulana x 3
Some Haps
- Lethrinops Mbasi Rainbow X 2
- Lethrinops Red Cap X 2
- Lethrinops Albus X 2
- Protomelas Steveni Taiwan X 2
- Protomelas Spilonotus Tanzania X 2
- Protomelas Taeniolatus X 2
- Sciaenochromis Fryeri X 2
- Sciaenochromis Fryeri White Knight X 2
- Copadichromis Borleyi X 2
- Copadichromis Azureus X 2
- Placidochromis Phenochilus X 2
- Placidochromis Electra X 2
- Otopharynx Tetrastigma X 2
- Otopharynx Spot Sani X 2
- Otopharynx Lithobates X 2
Mbuna
- yellow lab cichlid x 6


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

How long is the tank? With a large variety you may want one gender, one of each species and no look-alikes.


----------



## kellogs (Oct 22, 2019)

the tank is

10 feet long
1 feet wide
2.5 feet tall


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think you need to leave room for water. :thumb:

Which is more important, the variety or having groups of each species?

I would shoot for maybe 50 fish maximum if you go with groups (1m:4f of each).

And maybe 25 males if you go with all-male, one of each species and no look-alikes.

Do you have a preference?


----------



## kellogs (Oct 22, 2019)

that is a hard decision.

I like the variety colors of the fish and also would the fish be lonely if it is only himself and no partner/friend from same species?

I do not mind going to the same type only but i think my wife would like variety of colors

Based on the list above which I have posted, which one would you picks if it is based on variety and single gender only?

Thank you.

Wish you a good day ahead


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The all-male tank is the most challenging and may take a couple of years to swap out individuals to get a good balance. Have extra tanks and a rehoming plan. Also it is hard to find 25 individuals that look nothing alike.

This would be my pic. Note that there are 6 labs and 6 acei. These peaceful mbuna are OK in mixed gender groups with all-male haps and peacocks.

Also I added one peacock and two haps that you did not have on your list because they look different than the others. The Astatotilapia is a Victorian.

German Red / Ruby Red	1
Baenschi	1
Chilumba	1
Hansbaenschi	1
Usisya	1
Protomelas Steveni Taiwan	1
Sciaenochromis Fryeri	1
Copadichromis Borleyi	1
Copadichromis Azureus	1
Placidochromis Electra	1
Otopharynx Tetrastigma	1
Aulonocara Turkis	1
Mylochromis ericotaenia	1
Astatotilapia latifasciata	1
Yellow lab	6
Acei	6


----------



## kellogs (Oct 22, 2019)

thanks man for the list!

Do you think if i could add maybe 6 x compress gold head?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No...I have found (by trying it) that Tanganyikans are better in Tang tanks. Get a 36" tank for the comps. Your tank is full with the 26 listed...one too many even.

My experiment was with one or more extra calvus in all male hap and peacock. Not good, I removed them.

Other failed attempts with Tangs in Malawi tanks include leleupi and brevis and trets.

The Victorian I mentioned works with Malawi, but I also have fails with Victorians in Malawi tanks including nyererei and flame backs.


----------



## kellogs (Oct 22, 2019)

All right.

May i know if i could add back dragon blood? Was it because the fish is agressive thus was removed?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

One red so you would trade in the red peacock for the dragon blood. Red-pink-orange peacocks often all view each other as look-alikes. It is a large aggressive hybrid and could prevent your other peacocks and some of the haps from showing best color...but it is a long tank and nothing is for sure until you try it. As mentioned, you will be swapping out fish for the first 2 years so start with the dragon blood and then you can always swap it out for the rubescens if it does not work.


----------



## kellogs (Oct 22, 2019)

thanks man for the advise!

I am looking at the possibility to import those fish from aquahaus


----------



## kellogs (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi DJ,

I think i am going to order this from the germany website

German Red / Ruby Red 1
Baenschi 1
Chilumba 1
Hansbaenschi 1
Usisya 1
Protomelas Steveni Taiwan 1
Sciaenochromis Fryeri 1
Copadichromis Borleyi 1
Copadichromis Azureus 1
Placidochromis Electra 1
Otopharynx Tetrastigma 1

As i am worried about mbunas fighting and that website does not have any other fish.

Based on the updated list, is there any other fish which I could order from them?

Could you kindly recommend for me please?

https://aquahaus-gaus.de/epages/513fb82 ... egories/25

Also do you think if i could keep 10 or 15 of these in the same tank?

https://aquahaus-gaus.de/epages/513fb82 ... S%5B109%5D

I live in Singapore so I thought for this order, everything from this place.

Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't know how you can get enough fish that look nothing alike among only haps and peacocks to fill a 10 foot tank without doing the mbuna. You may find that some of the haps are more aggressive than the yellow labs and acei.

It will take some time to identify the ones you can't get and what might be substituted from that list, but you may come up short. The solution would be to increase the yellow labs and acei.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Do the astatotilapia aeneocolor Yellow Belly instead of the astatotilapia latifasciata.

Do the Mylochromis spec. Mchuse instead of the Mylochromis ericotaenia.

No substitution for the turkis.

If you want to try something experimental, you could choose 8 of your favorites and do 3 males of each.

Regarding Synodontis lucipinnis I would do 7 of them...the ideal seems to be from 5 to 7 individuals.


----------



## kellogs (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanks DJ!

Currently I have 13 cichlids based on what we have discussed. I wonder if it is risky for the fish if we stock them x3 for the 8 fav specicies or pick 8 more different species?


----------



## kellogs (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi DJ,

I found another seller which could send to me but I dont have any picture but a long list ... I am wondering if you could help me picking from this list on top of what we have decided?

PS. very sorry for the long list man.

1 Astatotilapia calliptera Chizumulu 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
2 Aulonocara baenschi Benga 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
3 Aulonocara baenschi Benga 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
4 Aulonocara baenschi Benga 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
5 Aulonocara chitande Nkatha Bay yellow head 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
6 Aulonocara ethelwynnae 7-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
7 Aulonocara hansbaenschi Chiloelo 8-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
8 Aulonocara hansbaenschi red flash 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
9 Aulonocara hansbaenschi red flash 8-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
10 Aulonocara hueseri 9-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
11 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Cape Maclear 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
12 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Cape Maclear 6-8 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
13 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Cape Maclear 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
14 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Otter Point 8-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
15 Aulonocara kandeensis blue orchid 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
16 Aulonocara maleri Chidunga 8-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
17 Aulonocara maleri maleri 9-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
18 Aulonocara maylandi 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
19 Aulonocara maylandi 6-9 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
20 Aulonocara maylandi 7-9 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
21 Aulonocara rostratum 10-12 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
22 Aulonocara rostratum 10-14 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
23 Aulonocara rostratum 7-9 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
24 Aulonocara rostratum dwarf 10-12 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
25 Aulonocara rostratum dwarf 7-9 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
26 Aulonocara saulosi 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
27 Aulonocara saulosi 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
28 Aulonocara spec. Chitande Mazinzi Reef 7-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
29 Aulonocara spec. Cobue 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
30 Aulonocara spec. Eureka 6-8 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
31 Aulonocara spec. Eureka 9-12 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
32 Aulonocara spec. Eureka Albino 8-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
33 Aulonocara spec. Fire Fish 6-8 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
34 Aulonocara spec. Fire Fish 9-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
35 Aulonocara spec. Ice Blue Albino 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
36 Aulonocara spec. Lwanda yellow top 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
37 Aulonocara spec. Maisoni Chitimba 7-8 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
38 Aulonocara spec. Mamelela 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
39 Aulonocara spec. Mamelela 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
40 Aulonocara spec. Mamelela 9-12 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
41 Aulonocara spec. Maulana 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
42 Aulonocara spec. Maulana 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
43 Aulonocara spec. Maulana 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
44 Aulonocara spec. O.B. marmelade 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
45 Aulonocara spec. O.B. marmelade 9-12 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
46 Aulonocara spec. Red 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
47 Aulonocara spec. Red dragon 6-9 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
48 Aulonocara spec. Rubin Red (roter Kaiser) 6-8 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
49 Aulonocara spec. Rubin Red (roter Kaiser) 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
50 Aulonocara spec. Safran 7-9 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
51 Aulonocara spec. Türkis 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
52 Aulonocara spec. Türkis 7-9 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
53 Aulonocara steveni blue neon 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
54 Aulonocara steveni Hongi 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
55 Aulonocara steveni Hongi 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
56 Aulonocara steveni Hongi 9-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
57 Aulonocara steveni Usisya 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
58 Aulonocara steveni Usisya 9-12 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
59 Aulonocara stuartgranti Chilumba 8-12 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
60 Aulonocara stuartgranti Chilumba Albino 7-8 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
61 Aulonocara stuartgranti Galileya Reef 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
62 Aulonocara stuartgranti Galileya Reef 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
63 Aulonocara stuartgranti Mbenji (koningsi) 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
64 Aulonocara stuartgranti Ngara 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
65 Aulonocara stuartgranti Ngara red 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
66 Aulonocara stuartgranti Ngara red 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
67 Buccochromis nototaenia 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
68 Buccochromis rhoadesi yellow 11-13 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
69 Buccochromis rhoadesi yellow 13-16 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
70 Buccochromis rhoadesi yellow 9-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
71 Buccochromis spectabilis 14-16 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
72 Champsochromis caeruleus 10-13 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
73 Champsochromis spilorhynchus 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
74 Champsochromis spilorhynchus 7-8 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
75 Cheilochromis euchilus 6-8 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
76 Chilotilapia rhoadesi 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
77 Copadichromis azureus 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
78 Copadichromis borleyi Mara Point 11-14 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
79 Copadichromis borleyi Mbamba Bay 3-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
80 Copadichromis borleyi Mbamba Bay 6-8 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
81 Copadichromis borleyi Namalenje 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
82 Copadichromis borleyi Nkhomo Reef 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
83 Copadichromis chrysonotus 11-12 cm REAL Captive Bred - Malawi
84 Copadichromis cyaneus Zimbawe Rocks 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
85 Copadichromis Kadango red fin 10-14 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
86 Copadichromis mloto (trewavasae) Ivory 3-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
87 Copadichromis spec. azureus white head 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
88 Copadichromis spec. azureus white head 8-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
89 Copadichromis spec. green face Undu 6-8 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
90 Copadichromis spec. Kawanga dark blue 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
91 Copadichromis spec. Likoma blue 5-8 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
92 Copadichromis spec. Mbenji blue 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
93 Copadichromis spec. Undu blue 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
94 Copadichromis virginalis white crest 10-12 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
95 Cynotilapia afra Chewere yellow top 3-4 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
96 Cynotilapia afra edwardi Cobue 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
97 Cynotilapia afra Hai Reef yellow top 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
98 Cynotilapia afra Jalo Reef 3-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
99 Cynotilapia afra red top Likoma 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
100 Cynotilapia afra spec Deep Ndonga 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
101 Cynotilapia afra white top Galileya Reef 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
102 Cynotilapia axelrodi 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
103 Cynotilapia spec. Lion Sanga 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
104 Cynotilapia spec. Mbamba Nkatha Bay 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
105 Cynotilapia spec.lion Liwani 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
106 Cyrtocara moorii 10-12 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
107 Cyrtocara moorii 8-9 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
108 Dimidiochromis compressiceps 10-13 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
109 Dimidiochromis compressiceps 13-16 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
110 Dimidiochromis strigatus 11-13 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
111 Eclectochromis ornatus Gome 9-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
112 Eclectochromis ornatus Maleri 10-12 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
113 Exochochromis anagenys yellow 11-14 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
114 Gephyrochromis lawsi 7-8 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
115 Hemitaeniochromis spilopterus yellow 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
116 Hemitaeniochromis spilopterus yellow 9-12 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
117 Hemitaeniochromis urotaenia 9-12 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
118 Jodotropheus sprengerae 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
119 Labeotropheus fuelleborni Chidunga 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
120 Labeotropheus fuelleborni Mbenji 3-4 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
121 Labeotropheus trewavasae black top Mara 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
122 Labeotropheus trewavasae Chilumba 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
123 Labeotropheus trewavasae Katale red 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
124 Labeotropheus trewavasae Manda 3-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
125 Labeotropheus trewavasae spec. Yellow 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
126 Labeotropheus trewavasae Thumbi West O.B. 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
127 Labeotropheus trewavasae Thumbi West O.B. 6-8 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
128 Labidochromis caeruleus white Nkali 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
129 Labidochromis caeruleus yellow 10-12 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
130 Labidochromis caeruleus yellow 3-4 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
131 Labidochromis caeruleus yellow 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
132 Labidochromis caeruleus yellow 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
133 Labidochromis chisumulae Chizumulu 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
134 Labidochromis spec. blue / white Lupingu 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
135 Labidochromis spec. Gold ALBINO 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
136 Labidochromis spec. Hongi 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
137 Labidochromis spec. Hongi super red 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
138 Labidochromis spec. Mbamba Bay 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
139 Labidochromis spec. Perlmutt 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
140 Labidochromis spec. perlosi white 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
141 Labidochromis spec. red Sunflower 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
142 Labidochromis spec. red Sunflower 6-9 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
143 Lethrinops albus Kande Island 7-8 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
144 Lethrinops albus Kande Island 9-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
145 Lethrinops auritus Nkhata Bay 8-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
146 Lethrinops lethrinus 6-8 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
147 Lethrinops marginatus red fin 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
148 Lethrinops marginatus red fin 6-8 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
149 Lethrinops marginatus red fin 8-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
150 Lethrinops micrentodon Makokola 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
151 Lethrinops microstoma gold Nkatha Bay 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
152 Lethrinops microstoma gold Nkatha Bay 9-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
153 Lethrinops spec. gold harbour 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
154 Lethrinops spec. gold Harbour 7-8 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
155 Lethrinops spec. Mbasi (Rainbow) 8-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
156 Lethrinops spec. red cap Chewere 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
157 Lethrinops spec. red cap Mdoka 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
158 Lethrinops spec. red cap Tanzania 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
159 Lichnochromis acuticeps 12-15 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
160 Melanochromis (Abactochromis) labrosus 8-9 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
161 Melanochromis (Pseudotropheus) perileucos 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
162 Melanochromis auratus 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
163 Melanochromis chipokae 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
164 Melanochromis joanjohnsonae 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
165 Melanochromis johanni eastern 3-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
166 Melanochromis maingano (cyaneorhabdos) 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
167 Mylochromis incola 9-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
168 Mylochromis lateristriga Gome 8-12 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
169 Mylochromis lateristriga Hai Reef 9-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
170 Mylochromis plagiotaenia Mdoka 7-9 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
171 Mylochromis spec. Mchuse 10-13 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
172 Mylochromis spec. Torpedo blue Tanzania 6-8 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
173 Mylochromis sphaerodon yellow fin 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
174 Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus 10-12 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
175 Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
176 Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus 7-8 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
177 Nimbochromis linni 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
178 Nimbochromis livingstoni 6-8 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
179 Nimbochromis venustus 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
180 Nyassachromis prostoma 7-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
181 Nyassachromis spec. rounded head 9-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
182 Otopharynx auromarginatus margaretae 9-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
183 Otopharynx decorus 12-14 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
184 Otopharynx lithobathes black orange dorsal 3-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
185 Otopharynx lithobathes black orange dorsal 7-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
186 Otopharynx lithobathes sulphur head 8-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
187 Otopharynx lithobathes Zimbawe Rock 7-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
188 Otopharynx spec. brooksi Lupingu 12-14 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
189 Otopharynx spec. brooksi Lupingu 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
190 Otopharynx spec. long nose Lundo 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
191 Otopharynx spec. spots Sani 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
192 Otopharynx spec. spots Sani 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
193 Otopharynx tetrastigma 8-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
194 Petrotilapia spec. Chitimba thick bars 7-9 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
195 Petrotilapia spec. orange pelvic Chizumulu 3-4 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
196 Petrotilapia spec. yellow ventral Chizumulu 3-4 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
197 Placidochromis electra Likoma 7-10 cm NICE Captive Bred - Malawi
198 Placidochromis johnstoni 10-13 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
199 Placidochromis milomo red 10-12 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
200 Placidochromis phenochilus Gissel 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
201 Placidochromis phenochilus Gissel 6-8 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
202 Placidochromis phenochilus Mdoka white lips 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
203 Placidochromis phenochilus Mdoka white lips 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
204 Placidochromis phenochilus Tanzania 12-14 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
205 Placidochromis phenochilus Tanzania 6-8 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
206 Placidochromis phenochilus Tanzania 9-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
207 Placidochromis spec. blue Hongi 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
208 Placidochromis spec. blue Otter Tsano rocks 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
209 Placidochromis spec. blue otter Tsano Rocks 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
210 Placidochromis spec. electra black fin 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
211 Placidochromis spec. gold Mbamba Bay 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
212 Placidochromis spec. gold Mbamba Bay 9-12 cm RARE Captive Bred - Malawi
213 Placidochromis spec. Jalo Reef 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
214 Placidochromis spec. johnstoni Solo 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
215 Protomelas annectens 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
216 Protomelas fenestratus Mumbo 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
217 Protomelas fenestratus steveni eastern 10-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
218 Protomelas fenestratus steveni eastern 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
219 Protomelas fenestratus Taiwan / Higga Reef 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
220 Protomelas fenestratus Taiwan / Higga Reef 7-9 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
221 Protomelas fenestratus Taiwan / Taiwan Reef 10-12 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
222 Protomelas kirkii 9-12 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
223 Protomelas labridens 7-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
224 Protomelas pleurotaenia 8-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
225 Protomelas similis 9-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
226 Protomelas spilonotus Tanzania 12-15 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
227 Protomelas spilonotus yellow head Mbenji 10-12 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
228 Protomelas taeniolatus Boadzulu (Namalenje) 9-12 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
229 Protomelas taeniolatus Boadzulu red 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
230 Protomelas taeniolatus fire blue 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
231 Protomelas virgatus Kanchedza 7-9 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
232 Pseudo. (Tropheops) macrophthalmus Chitande 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
233 Pseudo. (Tropheops) macrophthalmus Chitimba gold 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
234 Pseudotropheus acei Itungi 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
235 Pseudotropheus acei Luwala 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
236 Pseudotropheus aurora 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
237 Pseudotropheus barlowi 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
238 Pseudotropheus callainos bright blue 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
239 Pseudotropheus callainos bright blue 6-8 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
240 Pseudotropheus callainos pearl white 3-4 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
241 Pseudotropheus crabro 7-8 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
242 Pseudotropheus demasoni 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
243 Pseudotropheus elongatus Chailosi 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
244 Pseudotropheus elongatus Mphanga / micro 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
245 Pseudotropheus elongatus Neon spot 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
246 Pseudotropheus elongatus Usisya 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
247 Pseudotropheus estherae blue / red 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
248 Pseudotropheus estherae red O.B. 3-4 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
249 Pseudotropheus fainzilberi Hongi 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
250 Pseudotropheus fainzilberi Manda 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
251 Pseudotropheus fainzilberi Nkanda 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
252 Pseudotropheus flavus 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
253 Pseudotropheus hajomaylandi 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
254 Pseudotropheus kingsizei Maingano (pulpican) 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
255 Pseudotropheus lombardoi 3-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
256 Pseudotropheus msobo Lundo 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
257 Pseudotropheus msobo Magunga 3-4 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
258 Pseudotropheus patricki chidunga 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
259 Pseudotropheus perspicax red top Ndumbi 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
260 Pseudotropheus polit 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
261 Pseudotropheus polit 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
262 Pseudotropheus saulosi 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
263 Pseudotropheus socolofi 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
264 Pseudotropheus spec. Daktari 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
265 Pseudotropheus spec. kingsizei north Nkanda 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
266 Pseudotropheus spec. saulosi red Coral 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
267 Pseudotropheus spec. tropheops aurora Mbamba Bay 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
268 Pseudotropheus troph. elongatus Makokola 3-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
269 Pseudotropheus tropheops Chilumba orange 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
270 Pseudotropheus tropheops Chilumba orange Albino 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
271 Pseudotropheus tropheops elongate Kanchedza 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
272 Pseudotropheus tropheops Kirondo blue blaze 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
273 Pseudotropheus tropheops Kumweza 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
274 Pseudotropheus tropheops lilac Chidunga 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
275 Pseudotropheus tropheops Lumbira yellow 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
276 Pseudotropheus tropheops Otter Point 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
277 Pseudotropheus tropheops Otter Point O.B. 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
278 Pseudotropheus williamsi orange blue lips 3-4 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
279 Pseudotropheus williamsi orange blue lips 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
280 Pseudotropheus xanthomathus 3-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
281 Pseudotropheus zebra blue Chizumulu 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
282 Pseudotropheus zebra blue Nametumbwe 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
283 Pseudotropheus zebra Chilumba (Luwino ) 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
284 Pseudotropheus zebra gold Kawanga 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
285 Pseudotropheus zebra Gome 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
286 Pseudotropheus zebra Maison Reef 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
287 Pseudotropheus zebra Slim (compact) 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
288 Rhamphochromis cf. esox yellow fin 9-12 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
289 Sciaenochromis fryeri (ahli) 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
290 Sciaenochromis fryeri (ahli) 7-8 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
291 Sciaenochromis fryeri Iceberg 9-12 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
292 Sciaenochromis fryeri Iceberg red fin 8-9 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
293 Sciaenochromis fryeri Mutation O.B. 5-9 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
294 Sciaenochromis fryeri Mutation O.B. 8-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
295 Sciaenochromis fryeri snow white Mutation 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
296 Sciaenochromis gracilis 9-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
297 Sciaenochromis nyassae 9-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
298 Sciaenochromis spec. fire Ahli 6-9 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
299 Stigmatochromis modestus eastern 6-8 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
300 Stigmatochromis tolae 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
301 Stigmatochromis tolae 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
302 Taeniolethrinops furcicauda 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
303 Taeniolethrinops praeorbitalis 10-12 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
304 Tramitichromis intermedius Kambiri 8-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
305 Tramitichromis spec. Nkatha bay deep 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
306 Trematocranus placodon 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
307 Tyrannochromis nigriventer south 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi
308 Altolamprologus calvus black 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
309 Altolamprologus calvus black pectoral 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
310 Altolamprologus calvus black Zaire 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
311 Altolamprologus calvus gold 3-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
312 Altolamprologus calvus white 3-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
313 Altolamprologus compressiceps black Nangu 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
314 Altolamprologus compressiceps gold 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
315 Altolamprologus compressiceps golden head 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
316 Altolamprologus compressiceps golden head Kasanga 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
317 Altolamprologus compressiceps Kantalamba 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
318 Altolamprologus compressiceps Kigoma 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
319 Altolamprologus compressiceps Kiku Zebra 3-4 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
320 Altolamprologus compressiceps red fin 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
321 Altolamprologus compressiceps Sumbu Shell 3-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
322 Callochromis macrops Kafungi red eye 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
323 Callochromis macrops red Ndole 7-9 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
324 Callochromis macrops red Ndole 9-12 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
325 Callochromis melanostigma 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
326 Callochromis pleurospilus Bulombora 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
327 Callochromis stappersi 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
328 Chalinochromis bifrenatus 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
329 Chalinochromis bifrenatus gold 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
330 Ctenochromis benthicola 11-14 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
331 Cyathopharynx foai Halembe 12-14 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
332 Cyathopharynx foai Kabogo copper 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
333 Cyathopharynx foai Katoto 12-14 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
334 Cyathopharynx foai Sibwesa 12-13 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
335 Cyathopharynx furcifer Kigoma 10-13 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
336 Cyathopharynx furcifer Kigoma 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
337 Cyathopharynx furcifer Magara 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
338 Cyathopharynx furcifer Magara 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
339 Cyathopharynx furcifer Resha 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
340 Cyphotilapia frontosa blue Mpimbwe 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
341 Cyphotilapia frontosa blue Mpimbwe 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
342 Cyphotilapia frontosa blue Zaire Kitumba 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
343 Cyphotilapia frontosa blue Zaire Kitumba 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
344 Cyphotilapia frontosa blue Zaire Moba 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
345 Cyphotilapia frontosa Chaitika bright blue 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
346 Cyphotilapia frontosa Chaitika bright blue 7-8 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
347 Cyphotilapia frontosa Ikola blue 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
348 Cyphotilapia frontosa Kigoma 7-Str. 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
349 Cyphotilapia frontosa Samazi blue 3-4 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
350 Cyprichromis leptosoma jumbo Bangwe 7-8 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
351 Cyprichromis leptosoma jumbo Fulwe Rocks 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
352 Cyprichromis leptosoma jumbo Kambwimba 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
353 Cyprichromis leptosoma jumbo Kekese 7-9 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
354 Cyprichromis leptosoma Kabogo 7-8 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
355 Cyprichromis leptosoma Kigoma 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
356 Cyprichromis leptosoma Kigoma 7-8 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
357 Cyprichromis leptosoma Kitumba 7-10 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
358 Cyprichromis leptosoma Mpulungu blue flash 7-8 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
359 Cyprichromis leptosoma speckleback Moba 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
360 Cyprichromis leptosoma tricolor Mpimbwe 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
361 Cyprichromis leptosoma Utinta red tail 7-8 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
362 Cyprichromis leptosoma yellow head jumbo 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
363 Cyprichromis microlepidotus Bemba 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
364 Cyprichromis microlepidotus Bulu Point 7-8 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
365 Cyprichromis microlepidotus Caramba 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
366 Cyprichromis microlepidotus Karilani 7-8 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
367 Cyprichromis microlepidotus Kassei 7-9 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
368 Cyprichromis microlepidotus Katabe 8-11 cm NICE Captive Bred - Tanganyika
369 Cyprichromis microlepidotus Kigoma 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
370 Cyprichromis microlepidotus Kiriza black 7-8 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
371 Cyprichromis microlepidotus Kiriza black 9-11 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
372 Cyprichromis microlepidotus Mboko 10-12 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
373 Cyprichromis pavo Sibwesa 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
374 Ectodus descampsi 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
375 Enantiopus melanogenys Kipili 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
376 Enantiopus melanogenys Utinta 7-9 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
377 Gnathochromis permaxillaris Zambia 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
378 Julidochromis dickfeldi 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
379 Julidochromis marlieri Katoto 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
380 Julidochromis regani Chisanse 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
381 Julidochromis regani Kipili 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
382 Julidochromis transcriptus Gombe 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
383 Julidochromis transcriptus Kalemie 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
384 Julidochromis transcriptus Kissi 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
385 Lamprichthys tanganicanus 4-6 cm NICE Captive Bred - Tanganyika
386 Lamprologus brevis Tembwe 3-4 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
387 Lamprologus calliurus / magarae 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
388 Lamprologus hecqui 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
389 Lamprologus kungweensis 3-4 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
390 Lamprologus multifasciatus 3-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
391 Lamprologus ocellatus blue 3-4 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
392 Lamprologus ocellatus gold 3-4 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
393 Lamprologus ornatipinnis 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
394 Lamprologus signatus 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
395 Lamprologus similis 3-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
396 Lepidiolamprologus attenuatus yellow 7-8 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
397 Lepidiolamprologus nkambae 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
398 Lepidiolamprologus nkambae 7-8 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
399 Limnotilapia dardennei 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
400 Limnotilapia dardennei 6-8 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
401 Neolamprologus bifasciatus 3-4 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
402 Neolamprologus brichardi Kigoma green face 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
403 Neolamprologus büscheri Isanga 4-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
404 Neolamprologus büscheri Kachese blue 4-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
405 Neolamprologus büscheri Kamakonde 7-8 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
406 Neolamprologus caudopunctatus orange fin 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
407 Neolamprologus christy Fulwe Rocks Rare 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
408 Neolamprologus christy Fulwe Rocks Rare 7-9 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
409 Neolamprologus crassus 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
410 Neolamprologus cylindricus 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
411 Neolamprologus daffodil 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
412 Neolamprologus daffodil 6-8 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
413 Neolamprologus falcicula (cygnus) 3-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
414 Neolamprologus falcicula (cygnus) 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
415 Neolamprologus furcifer 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
416 Neolamprologus gracilis NICE 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
417 Neolamprologus helianthus 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
418 Neolamprologus leleupi black Kavala 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
419 Neolamprologus leleupi orange 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
420 Neolamprologus marunguensis Kapampa 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
421 Neolamprologus nigriventris 4-7cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
422 Neolamprologus obscurus 3-4 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
423 Neolamprologus obscurus 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
424 Neolamprologus olivaceus 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
425 Neolamprologus pectoralis 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
426 Neolamprologus prochilus 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
427 Neolamprologus sexfasciatus gold 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
428 Neolamprologus splendens Kiku 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
429 Neolamprologus toae 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
430 Neolamprologus ventralis 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
431 Ophthalmotilapia boops neon stripe 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
432 Ophthalmotilapia nasuta gold Ulwile 9-14 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
433 Ophthalmotilapia nasuta Kachese 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
434 Ophthalmotilapia nasuta Resha 7-9 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
435 Ophthalmotilapia ventralis Kapampa 6-8 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
436 Ophthalmotilapia ventralis Ulwile 7-11 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
437 Paracyprichromis brieni Katete yellow 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
438 Paracyprichromis brieni Katete yellow 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
439 Paracyprichromis brieni Lusingu yellow 6-8 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
440 Paracyprichromis nigripinnis blue neon 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
441 Petrochromis polyodon blue Gombe 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
442 Petrochromis spec. flame tail 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
443 Petrochromis spec. red Bulu Point 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
444 Petrochromis spec. Texas Bulu Point 7-8 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
445 Synodontis petricola 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
446 Telmatochromis burgeoni spec. Big Head 3-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
447 Telmatochromis temporalis Shell 3-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
448 Telmatochromis vittatus 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
449 Tropheus bemba orange 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
450 Tropheus bemba orange 6-8 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
451 Tropheus brabant red (Rutunga) 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
452 Tropheus brabant red (Rutunga) 7-8 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
453 Tropheus brichardi canary cheek 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
454 Tropheus brichardi fiery fry 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
455 Tropheus brichardi Kavala 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
456 Tropheus brichardi Malagarasi 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
457 Tropheus brichardi Malagarasi 7-9 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
458 Tropheus brichardi Ujiji 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
459 Tropheus brichardi Ulwile 4-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
460 Tropheus bulu point (Kirschfleck) 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
461 Tropheus bulu point (Kirschfleck) 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
462 Tropheus caramba 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
463 Tropheus chaitika 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
464 Tropheus chiwena 6-8 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
465 Tropheus duboisi Maswa 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
466 Tropheus duboisi Maswa 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
467 Tropheus duboisi Maswa 8-11 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
468 Tropheus ikola kaiser 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
469 Tropheus ilangi 10-12 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
470 Tropheus ilangi 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
471 Tropheus kalambo 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
472 Tropheus kalambo 8-11 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
473 Tropheus kazumbe gold 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
474 Tropheus kiku red cheek 3-4 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
475 Tropheus kiku red cheek 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
476 Tropheus kiriza 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
477 Tropheus kiriza 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
478 Tropheus linangu yellow 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
479 Tropheus lufubu 3-4 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
480 Tropheus lunangwa red cheek 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
481 Tropheus mpulungu 10-12 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
482 Tropheus mpulungu 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
483 Tropheus murago Congo 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
484 Tropheus murago Tanzania 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
485 Tropheus polli 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
486 Xenotilapia bathyphilus blue lips Burundi 7-9 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
487 Xenotilapia bathyphilus Congo blue Princess 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
488 Xenotilapia bathyphilus Gombe 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
489 Xenotilapia bathyphilus Kagunga 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
490 Xenotilapia bathyphilus Kagunga 8-9 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
491 Xenotilapia bathyphilus Kekese 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
492 Xenotilapia bathyphilus Kipili yellow chin 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
493 Xenotilapia bathyphilus Utinta yellow dorsal 7-8 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
494 Xenotilapia flavipinnis Kigoma 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
495 Xenotilapia nigrolineatus red Priincess 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
496 Xenotilapia ochrogenys Kigoma 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
497 Xenotilapia ochrogenys Kipili (singularis) 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
498 Xenotilapia ochrogenys Zaire 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
499 Xenotilapia ornatipinnis Zaire 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
500 Xenotilapia ornatipinnis Zaire 7-9 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
501 Xenotilapia papilio Mpimbwe Sunflower 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
502 Xenotilapia papilio Tembwe 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
503 Xenotilapia sima (boulengeri) 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Tanganyika
504 Haplo. (Astatotilapia) nubila Sweya 3-5 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
505 Haplo. (Enterochromis) cf. paropius Mwanza 3-5 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
506 Haplo. (Harpagochr.) spec. orange Rock Hunter 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
507 Haplo. (Harpagochr.) vonlinnei Juma 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
508 Haplo. (Lipochr.) matumbi hunter 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
509 Haplo. (Lipochr.) melanopterus Makobe 4-7 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
510 Haplo. (Lithochr.) rubripinnis 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
511 Haplo. (Neochr.) omnica. Makobe 5-6 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
512 Haplo. (Paralabidochromis) chilotes Makobe 3-5 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
513 Haplo. (Paralabidochromis) chilotes Ruti 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
514 Haplo. (Paralabidochromis) chilotes Zue 3-5 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
515 Haplo. (Punda.) pundamilia Kissenda 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
516 Haplo. (Punda.) pundamilia Makobe 3-6 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
517 Haplo. (Punda.) pundamilia Senga Point 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
518 Haplo. (Pundamilia) nyererei Python 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
519 Haplo. (Pyxichromis) orthostoma 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
520 Haplo. Spec. Ismailia Clearwater 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
521 Haplo. tipped blue Rusinga 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
522 Haplo.(Xystichromis ) spec. flameback 3-5 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
523 Haplochr. sp. Hippo Point Salmon 3-4 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
524 Haplochr. sp. Hippo Point Salmon 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
525 Haplochr. spec. Red Back Scraper 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
526 Haplochromis latifasciata Lake Nawampasa 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
527 Haplochromis nyererei red head 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
528 Haplochromis spec. 35 Tomatoe 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
529 Haplochromis spec. 44 thick skin 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
530 Haplochromis spec. black torpedo 3-5 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
531 Haplochromis spec. yellow belly (aeneocolor) 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
532 Haplochromis tanaos 4-5 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
533 Haplochromis thereuterion 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
534 Horabagrus brachysoma 12-15 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake
535 Astatotilapia calliptera Mbenji 7-9 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
536 Aulonocara chitande Nametumbwe 7-9 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
537 Aulonocara rostratum 8-10 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
538 Aulonocara spec. Lwanda 7-10 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
539 Aulonocara spec. Mamelela 7-10 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
540 Aulonocara spec. Maulana 7-9 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
541 Aulonocara steveni blue neon 7-10 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
542 Aulonocara steveni Hongi 7-10 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
543 Aulonocara steveni Usisya 8-11 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
544 Aulonocara stuartgranti Galileya Reef 7-9 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
545 Aulonocara stuartgranti Mbenji (koningsi) 7-10 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
546 Aulonocara stuartgranti Mdoka 8-11 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
547 Aulonocara stuartgranti Nkatha Bay 7-9 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
548 Champsochromis caeruleus 12-14 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
549 Champsochromis caeruleus 9-11 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
550 Chilo.rhoadesi Cheilo. euchilus natural hybrid 11-14 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
551 Chilo.rhoadesi Cheilo. euchilus natural hybrid 8-10 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
552 Chilotilapia rhoadesi 9-11 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
553 Copadichromis borleyi Galileya Reef 12-14 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
554 Copadichromis borleyi Mbamba Bay 8-12 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
555 Copadichromis borleyi Mdoka 9-12 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
556 Copadichromis borleyi Mpangha 9-12 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
557 Copadichromis borleyi Namalenje 8-11 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
558 Copadichromis borleyi Nkanda 8-12 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
559 Copadichromis borleyi Nkhomo yellow fin 10-14 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
560 Copadichromis borleyi orange sided 8-12 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
561 Copadichromis mloto yellow blaze 8-12 cm REAL Wild Caught - Malawi
562 Copadichromis spec. azureus white head 7-10 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
563 Copadichromis spec. flavimanus Undu 9-12 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
564 Copadichromis spec. freewater 9-12 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
565 Copadichromis spec. green face Undu Point 7-10 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
566 Copadichromis spec. mloto Undu 9-12 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
567 Corematodus taeniatus 12-14 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
568 Ctenopharynx nitidus yellow 9-11 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
569 Ctenopharynx pictus 8-12 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
570 Cynotilapia afra Chewere yellow top 5-7 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
571 Cynotilapia afra Mdoka 4-6 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
572 Cynotilapia afra white top Chilumba 5-7 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
573 Cynotilapia afra white top Galileya Reef 6-8 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
574 Cynotilapia afra white top Kakusa 5-7 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
575 Cynotilapia spec. Lion Sanga 5-7 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
576 Cynotilapia spec. Mbamba Nkatha Bay 6-8 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
577 Dimidiochromis strigatus 12-15 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
578 Dimidiochromis strigatus 16-18 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
579 Eclectochromis ornatus 12-15 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
580 Eclectochromis ornatus Gome 12-15 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
581 Hemitaeniochromis spilopterus 13-15 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
582 Hemitaeniochromis urotaenia 12-15 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
583 Hemitaeniochromis urotaenia 16-18 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
584 Hemitaeniochromis urotaenia 6-8 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
585 Jodotropheus sprengerae 5-7 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
586 Labeotropheus fuelleborni Katale 9-13 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
587 Labeotropheus fuelleborni Likoma blue 8-12 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
588 Labeotropheus fuelleborni Lions Cove 9-14 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
589 Labeotropheus fuelleborni Mbenji 9-14 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
590 Labeotropheus fuelleborni Mbenji O.B. 9-11 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
591 Labeotropheus trewavasae black top Mara Rocks 9-12 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
592 Labeotropheus trewavasae Chidunga O.B. Wild Caught - Malawi
593 Labeotropheus trewavasae linganjala 8-10 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
594 Labeotropheus trewavasae Lions Cove 10-11 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
595 Labeotropheus trewavasae Manda 9-11 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
596 Labidochromis chisumulae 5-7 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
597 Labidochromis freibergi Maingano 6-7 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
598 Labidochromis gigas Chizumulu 6-9 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
599 Labidochromis ianthinus Mbenji 7-9 cm RARE Wild Caught - Malawi
600 Labidochromis shiranus Wild Caught - Malawi
601 Labidochromis spec. gigas Likoma 7-8 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
602 Labidochromis spec. Hongi 6-8 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
603 Lethrinops cf. furcifer Tansania 12-14 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
604 Lethrinops cf. furcifer Tansania 9-11 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
605 Lethrinops marginatus red fin 10-13 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
606 Lethrinops microstoma Likoma black fin 9-12 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
607 Lethrinops spec. nyassae Nkatha bay 6-8 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
608 Lethrinops spec. red cap 9-11 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
609 Lethrinops spec. yellow collar Likoma 6-8 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
610 Melanochromis auratus Chidunga 6-8 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
611 Melanochromis dialeptos (auratus dwarf) Gome 6-7 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
612 Melanochromis parallelus 6-8 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
613 Melanochromis spec. northern blue (kaskazini) 8-11 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
614 Mylochromis epichorialis 16-18 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
615 Mylochromis labidodon Malawi 12-14 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
616 Mylochromis mola 12-14 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
617 Mylochromis spec. Mchuse 12-16 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
618 Mylochromis spec. Mchuse 9-11 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
619 Mylochromis subocularis 10-13 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
620 Nimbochromis linni 9-11 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
621 Nimbochromis polystigma 12-15 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
622 Otopharynx auromarginatus 12-15 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
623 Otopharynx brooksi Makokola 12-14 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
624 Otopharynx ovatus 9-11 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
625 Otopharynx spec. big spot Mpombo 9-12 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
626 Otopharynx tetrastigma 9-11 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
627 Otpharynx auromarinatus margarette Likoma 13-16 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
628 Petrotilapia genalutea Chimwalani 8-12 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
629 Petrotilapia spec. fuscous Chilumba 9-13 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
630 Petrotilapia spec. fuscous Mbenji 10-13 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
631 Petrotilapia spec. orange pelvic (pyroscelos) Chizumulu 8-12 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
632 Petrotilapia tridentiger blue Nkanda 13-15 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
633 Petrotilapia xanthos hara yellow Galileya 11-15 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
634 Plathygnathochromis melanonotus 14-17 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
635 Protomelas annectens 6-8 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
636 Protomelas fenestratus fire blue Lupingu 9-12 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
637 Protomelas fenestratus Taiwan / Higga Reef 10-14 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
638 Protomelas fenestratus Tiger Nkanda 9-12 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
639 Protomelas insignis 9-11 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
640 Protomelas kirkii 12-14 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
641 Protomelas labridens 12-15 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
642 Protomelas labridens 9-11 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
643 Protomelas similis 12-15 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
644 Protomelas spilonotus yellow head Chimwalani 12-14 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
645 Protomelas spilonotus yellow head Chimwalani 15-18 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
646 Pseudotropheus benetos Mazinzi 8-11 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
647 Pseudotropheus callainos Chidunga blue / white 7-10 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
648 Pseudotropheus callainos Luwino 8-10 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
649 Pseudotropheus callainos pearl white 6-9 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
650 Pseudotropheus chrysomallos Gome 7-9 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
651 Pseudotropheus elongatus Chailosi 6-8 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
652 Pseudotropheus elongatus Mphanga 6-9 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
653 Pseudotropheus elongatus Neon spot 5-7 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
654 Pseudotropheus elongatus ornatus Luhuchi 7-9 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
655 Pseudotropheus elongatus Ussisya NICE 5-7 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
656 Pseudotropheus fainzilberi Hongi 9-12 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
657 Pseudotropheus fainzilberi Lundu 7-12 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
658 Pseudotropheus fainzilberi ndumbi 7-12 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
659 Pseudotropheus fainzilberi yellow chin Nkanda 7-9 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
660 Pseudotropheus greshakei Makokola Reef 7-10 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
661 Pseudotropheus kingsizei Maingano (pulpican) 6-8 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
662 Pseudotropheus lombardoi 7-9 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
663 Pseudotropheus msobo Lundo 7-9 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
664 Pseudotropheus msobo Magunga 7-9 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
665 Pseudotropheus patricki Mbenji 7-9 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
666 Pseudotropheus spec. Daktari 5-7 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
667 Pseudotropheus spec. kingsizei north Nkanda 7-9 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
668 Pseudotropheus spec. Membe deep 5-7 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
669 Pseudotropheus spec. zebra Luwino long pelvic 7-10 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
670 Pseudotropheus spec. zebra Mdoka long pelvic 7-10 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
671 Pseudotropheus tropheops Chilumba orange 8-10 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
672 Pseudotropheus tropheops lilac Chidunga 8-9 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
673 Pseudotropheus tropheops Lumbira yellow 7-9 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
674 Pseudotropheus tropheops Makokola 8-10 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
675 Pseudotropheus tropheops Mauve yellow 9-11 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
676 Pseudotropheus tropheops thin stripe Undu 7-9 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
677 Pseudotropheus williamsi orange blue lips 12-14 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
678 Pseudotropheus xanthomathus Chidunga 8-11 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
679 Pseudotropheus zebra (emmiltos) red top Mphanga 8-11 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
680 Pseudotropheus zebra (pyrsonotos) Chimwalani 7-10 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
681 Pseudotropheus zebra blue Chidunga Rocks 7-9 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
682 Pseudotropheus zebra blue Chizumulu 7-9 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
683 Pseudotropheus zebra blue Likoma 7-9 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
684 Pseudotropheus zebra blue Nametumbwe 7-9 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
685 Pseudotropheus zebra blue Nkatha bay 8-10 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
686 Pseudotropheus zebra Chesese long pelvic 7-9 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
687 Pseudotropheus zebra Chilumba (Luwino) 8-12 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
688 Pseudotropheus zebra gold Kawanga 7-8 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
689 Pseudotropheus zebra gold Lions Cove 8-11 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
690 Pseudotropheus zebra Katale 8-11 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
691 Pseudotropheus zebra Maison Reef 8-11 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
692 Pseudotropheus zebra Mbenji Ice blue 7-10 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
693 Pseudotropheus zebra Mpanga 8-11 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
694 Pseudotropheus zebra Slim (compact) 9-12 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
695 Pseudotropheus zebra Sunrise Mbamba Bay 11-14 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
696 Stigmatochromis spec. modestus Makokola 12-14 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
697 Stigmatochromis spec. Silver tolae 12-14 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
698 Stigmatochromis tolae 12-15 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
699 Stigmatochromis woodi 12-15 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
700 Stigmatochromis woodi 9-11 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
701 Synodontis njassae 10-14 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
702 Taeniolethrinops furcicauda yellow 12-15 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
703 Taeniolethrinops furcicauda yellow 16-19 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
704 Taeniolethrinops laticeps 12-15 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
705 Taeniolethrinops laticeps 9-11 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
706 Tramitichromis cf. lituris Tanzania 11-15 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
707 Tramitichromis cf. lituris Tanzania 7-10 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
708 Tramitichromis intermedius 9-12 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
709 Trematocranus placodon 12-15 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
710 Trematocranus placodon 9-11 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
711 Tyrannochromis macrostoma 16-18 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
712 Tyrannochromis nigriventer 12-15 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
713 Tyrannochromis nigriventer 16-18 cm Wild Caught - Malawi
714 Altolamprologus calvus black 6-8 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
715 Altolamprologus compressi. yellow Chaitika 6-8 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
716 Altolamprologus compressiceps black Kabogo 6-8 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
717 Altolamprologus compressiceps gold head Kasanga 6-8 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
718 Altolamprologus compressiceps gold head Kasanga 9-12 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
719 Altolamprologus compressiceps Mbita 6-8 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
720 Altolamprologus compressiceps red fin Mbita 6-8 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
721 Altolamprologus compressiceps Sibwesa 6-8 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
722 Benthochromis tricoti 16-18 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
723 Callochromis macrops Kasanga red eye 9-12 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
724 Chalinochromis brichardi 4-6 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
725 Chrysichthys cf. brevibarbis white belly 14-20 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
726 Ctenochromis horei 12-14 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
727 Ctenochromis horei 9-11 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
728 Cyathopharynx foai Kasanga 14-16 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
729 Cyathopharynx furcifer Haslembe 14-16 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
730 Cyphotilapia frontosa blue Zaire Moba 21-24 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
731 Cyphotilapia frontosa Ikola blue 12-14 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
732 Cyphotilapia frontosa Ikola blue 9-11 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
733 Cyprichromis leptosoma jumbo Kambwimba 9-11 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
734 Cyprichromis leptosoma jumbo Kapampa yellow belly 9-11 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
735 Cyprichromis leptosoma jumbo Kekese 9-12 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
736 Cyprichromis microlepidotus Bulu Point NICE 9-12 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
737 Eretmodus cyanostictus blue spot Kasanga 5-8 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
738 Eretmodus cyanostictus blue spot Kigoma 5-7 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
739 Eretmodus marksmithi Ikola 6-8 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
740 Julidochromis regani Kipili 7-10 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
741 Lamprologus boulengeri 5-6 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
742 Limnotilapia dardennii 9-12 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
743 Neolamprologus cylindricus 7-10 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
744 Neolamprologus mondabu 8-12 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
745 Neolamprologus prochilus 8-10 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
746 Neolamprologus pulcher Nkondwe 7-9 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
747 Neolamprologus sexfasciatus gold 9-12 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
748 Neolamprologus toae 8-10 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
749 Neolamprologus tretocephalus 9-10 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
750 Ophthalmotilapia boops neon stripe 10-13 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
751 Ophthalmotilapia ventr.orange cap Kambwimba 10-14 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
752 Ophthalmotilapia ventralis Mpimbwe silver stream 9-12 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
753 Ophthalmotilapia ventralis orange cap Kasanga 9-13 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
754 Petrochromis ephippium Moshi yellow 15-17 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
755 Petrochromis macrognathus Kasanga 16-19 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
756 Petrochromis macrognathus Kasanga 5-6 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
757 Petrochromis polyodon blue Giant 18-22 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
758 Petrochromis spec. macrognathus Rainbow 12-15 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
759 Petrochromis spec. Texas Bulu Point 15-18 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
760 Petrochromis spec. Texas Bulu Point 18-22 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
761 Synodontis afrofischeri 10-12 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
762 Synodontis multipunctatus 7-10 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
763 Synodontis polli 8-12 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
764 Tanganicodus irsacae Ikola 6-8 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
765 Tropheus brichardi Bulombora 8-11 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
766 Tropheus brichardi Kipili 9-12 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
767 Tropheus brichardi Malagarasi 8-10 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
768 Tropheus brichardi Sigunga 9-12 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
769 Tropheus brichardi Ujiji 7-9 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
770 Tropheus brichardi Ulwile 9-11 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
771 Tropheus bulu point (Kirschfleck) 8-10 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
772 Tropheus chaitika 9-11 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
773 Tropheus ikola kaiser 9-11 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
774 Tropheus kasakalawe 7-9 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
775 Tropheus kiriza 9-11 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
776 Tropheus kiriza gold 4-6 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
777 Tropheus moliro 10-12 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
778 Tropheus mpulungu 7-9 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
779 Tropheus muzi blue blaze 9-11 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika
780 Tropheus red rainbow 8-11 cm Wild Caught - Tanganyika


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't see 12 more to take the place of the mbuna. A lot of those fish are Tanganyikans or Mbuna. Many of the rest are look alikes or close relations of the fish already on your list.


----------



## kellogs (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi DJ,
May i know if Tanga is less agressive as compared with mbunas?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In general, yes. But the various species are different.


----------



## kellogs (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanks Dj.

So far this is my updated list

48 Aulonocara spec. Rubin Red (roter Kaiser) 6-8 cm Captive Bred - Malawi x 1
3 Aulonocara baenschi Benga 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi x 1
59 Aulonocara stuartgranti Chilumba 8-12 cm Captive Bred - Malawi x 1
8 Aulonocara hansbaenschi red flash 6-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi x 1
58 Aulonocara steveni Usisya 9-12 cm Captive Bred - Malawi x 1
220 Protomelas fenestratus Taiwan / Higga Reef 7-9 cm Captive Bred - Malawi x 1
290 Sciaenochromis fryeri (ahli) 7-8 cm Captive Bred - Malawi x 1
85 Copadichromis Kadango red fin 10-14 cm Captive Bred - Malawi x 1
77 Copadichromis azureus 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi x 1
211 Placidochromis spec. gold Mbamba Bay 5-7 cm Captive Bred - Malawi x 1
193 Otopharynx tetrastigma 8-11 cm Captive Bred - Malawi x 1
531 Haplochromis spec. yellow belly (aeneocolor) 4-6 cm Captive Bred - Victoria Lake x 1
171 Mylochromis spec. Mchuse 10-13 cm Captive Bred - Malawi x 1
52 Aulonocara spec. Türkis 7-9 cm Captive Bred - Malawi x 1
229 Protomelas taeniolatus Boadzulu red 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi x 1
205 Placidochromis phenochilus Tanzania 6-8 cm Captive Bred - Malawi x 1
203 Placidochromis phenochilus Mdoka white lips 8-10 cm Captive Bred - Malawi x 1

17 cichlids (looking to add another 7)

Also I am looking to stock 3 catfish. Any recommendation?

In total I am going to keep 27 fish in this tank.

Thank you!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Do 7 catfish. Synodontis multipunctatus if available or lucipinnis if not.

229 Protomelas taeniolatus Boadzulu red Look alike for borleyi, choose one or the other.
205 Placidochromis phenochilus Tanzania Might work, although sometimes the electra competes with this fish.
203 Placidochromis phenochilus Mdoka white lips Choose one Placidochromis phenochilus.


----------

